# Manu Propria - Tame-Raden-Nuri



## manupropria (Oct 14, 2015)

Today I have finished two "Kiseru" pens with a "tame-raden-nuri". Tame refers to a final layer of transparent "sakari-urushi" which is applied on the polished mother of pearl inlay. Through the honey colored urushi, the abalone mother of pearl fragments turn from boe and green to purple, red, orange and yellow. It is almost impossible to capture the reflexes on a photograph.

Best regards,

Martin


----------



## jyreene (Oct 14, 2015)

This is tied for first among my favorites of yours. That finish and mother of pearl really gives a nice subtle stained glass effect. Amazing work Martin. Glad you are doing so well with an old tradition.


----------



## manupropria (Oct 14, 2015)

Thank you very much. It should also be mentioned, that urushi gets brighter and more transparent with the years. In a few years also deeper lying abalone parts will become visible


----------



## rholiday (Oct 14, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 14, 2015)

Magnificent. All of your pens are really in a class by themselves. If my camera saw your pens, it would refuse to photograph mine!

As your pens age, they improve. As mine age, they get old .

Keep sharing the pics!


----------



## MikeL (Oct 14, 2015)

I can't really say more than others have said nor more than what I have said on your other pens.  All worthy of accolades but I have run out of adjectives to use on your pens. Just another great pen.


----------



## thewishman (Oct 14, 2015)

You make it very difficult to choose a favorite pen. These are my NEW favorites. 

My previous favorite was Kiseru Namban Kawarinuri - http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/manu-propria-kiseru-namban-kawarinuri-133602/


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 14, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## magpens (Oct 14, 2015)

Again .... SUPERB !!


----------



## SteveG (Oct 14, 2015)

manupropria said:


> Thank you very much. It should also be mentioned, that urushi gets brighter and more transparent with the years. In a few years also deeper lying abalone parts will become visible



So now, with this new (to me) understanding, I realize that your urushi pens have a fourth dimension...time!!  Even more amazing than my limited knowledge allowed for before. Wonderful, in the fullest sense of the word.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 14, 2015)

Ahhhh, utskushinasai, Manu-sempai - Chigaiyo! Manu-sensei!

Yoroshiku ongaishimasu, Manu-sensei!


And for those of us who can't read englicised japanese:

Ahhh, how beautiful, Manu (respected elder student). No, that's not right! Manu Teacher!

Please place me under your care (student asking a teacher for learning), Manu Teacher!


----------



## Sappheiros (Oct 14, 2015)

Your pens always leave me in awe.  Amazing.


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 22, 2015)

This belongs on the front page!!!


----------



## ossaguy (Oct 25, 2015)

Just WOW!





Steve


----------



## david44 (Oct 25, 2015)

It is difficult to make any comment other than - beautiful!


----------



## Jack Parker (Oct 25, 2015)

Absolutely outstanding!!


----------



## MShepard (Oct 25, 2015)

These pens are amazing,  a work of art.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## jeff (Oct 29, 2015)

Looks great on the front page :biggrin:


----------



## JohnU (Oct 30, 2015)

An Absolutely beautiful creation and well deserving of the front page.  Congrats!


----------



## manupropria (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank you, I highly appreciate
Wish you a plassant weekend

Martin


----------



## Brooks803 (Oct 30, 2015)

Congrats Martin! Very well deserved!


----------



## Sappheiros (Oct 30, 2015)

You're on the front page as you should be!    Such amazing work.


----------



## ladycop322 (Oct 30, 2015)

Breathtaking!


----------



## jsolie (Oct 30, 2015)

Very deserving of front page exposure.  Your pens are an inspiration!


----------



## wizard (Nov 8, 2015)

WOW !! That is an absolutely stunning pen. Your work is amazing and inspirational.  !!


----------



## arjudy (Nov 8, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jim Smith (Nov 8, 2015)

I have to say, out of all the really beautiful pens I've seen posted here from all the extremely talented artists, I believe that you pen is the most beautiful I have ever seen.  The fit and finish is amazing and the colors are gorgeous and the gold accents sets if all off to make is an amazingly beautiful and VERY classy pen.  WOW!

Jim Smith


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 10, 2015)

That's class!


----------

